# Floors or walls first?



## sarahwings (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

First post here -

I am putting in ceramic hexagon tile in our bath, refinishing the walls and ceiling and having a new sink and toilet installed, so basically everything!!

Do you suggest doing the floor or the walls first? 

I just put down backerboard over the existing vinyl (i think it is asbestos, so i left it undisturbed). I have to put up new drywall to fill areas ripped out for new plumbing, repaint walls and ceiling and paint the old woodwork which is in bad shape.

What do i do first?

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## bethany14 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Sarah, and welcome!
I would finish the walls first, with the exception of the floor moulding.  You'll want the tile grout to cure, and you'll want the sealant for the grout to soak in and dry without all the drywall dust you'll be creating.  Go ahead and paint before you lay the tiles too, and when the tiles are finished all you'll have to do is put in the trim.  
Good luck, have fun, and share some pics!


----------



## handystan (Oct 30, 2006)

Walls first, that way you don't get anything on the new floors. If you look at modern home builders. The painter usually comes in right away and sprays the whole house. Once it is painted the tilers, cabinet installers, and finishers do their thing.


----------



## TileGuy (Nov 5, 2006)

sarahwings said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First post here -
> 
> ...



Drywall first.  
Make sure you screwed the backerboard down with an unmodified thinset under it. I wouldnt use nails if your going over vinyl.
Good Luck


----------

